# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  مــــــريخ الــــــــــــــسودان وزعيمه المفدي   VS اهيلي شندي

## احمر مكة

*المواقف 16-9-2012
الزمان الساعه السابعه مساً 
المكان استاد شندي  

القناة الناقلة







المناسبه كاس الاتحاد الافريقي 


التقديم التحليلى لمباريات 

  


كأس الاتحاد الافريقي (الكونفدرالية) 2012م 


قمة سودانية افريقية 

مريخيه × شنداوية






اياب  دور الـمجموعات لدوري الكونفدرالية 2012


الملعب استاد شندي 

القنوات النااااااااااقلة 




الموقع الرسمي:
http://www.aljazeerasport.net


***************
 
قناة النيلين


  
رابط للمشاهدة 

http://www.watchfomny.com/A-Tv-Soudan.php

***************
 
 الاذاعة الرياضية

   

http://listentosudan.com/sudasite/%D...sudan-com.html
 










*

----------


## احمر مكة

*التشكيل المتوقع للمريخ 
هيرون ريكاردو مدرب 
فاروق جبره مدير الفني 
ابراهيم حسين مساعد
الحضري في المرمي 
باسكال نجم الدين بله ليما رباعي دفاع 
  الشغيل  والباشا في المحاور 
الملك و  مصعب في وسط الملعب 
كليتشي و ساكواها في الهجوم 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تشكيل اهيلي شندي المتوقع
محمد الكوكي مدرب الفريق 
الدعيع بحراسة المرمى
صدام الدروشاب -مالك اسحق-زكريا ناسيو  -سيلا   رباعي دفاع
باصيرو بامبا  - موسى عليو محاور وهنا تكمن قوة فريق اهلي شندي ويمكن ان يشرك حموده بشير بدلاً عن باصيرو او موسي عليو
فريد محمد-يعقوبو-فارس الدروشاب  في وسط الملعب او يقوم بسحب لاعب وسط وادخال مهاجم اخر مع الربيع سولي شريف 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 
بكره نواصل اس داير اجيب اخبار المايتسمو
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*ننتصر بإذن الله تعالي
بس ختوا ساكواها في الكنبة 
ودخلوا وارغو من البداية
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

التشكيل المتوقع للمريخ 
هيرون ريكاردو مدرب 
فاروق جبره مدير الفني 
ابراهيم حسين مساعد
الحضري في المرمي 
باسكال نجم الدين بله ليما رباعي دفاع 
  الشغيل  والباشا في المحاور 
الملك و  مصعب في وسط الملعب 
كليتشي و ساكواها في الهجوم 






دا فعلاً المفروض يكون حتى تطمئن قلوبنا
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ساكواها دا ما تكنبوهو لينا شوية عشان يشد حيلو في الجايات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم لايااحمر يارهيب
وان شاء الله بشرة خير للنصر الغالي باذنه تعالى

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*منتصرين باذن الله 
بالجمبة 

الله يستر ياسامرين 
*

----------


## المريود

*اللهم انصر المريخ بمن حضر
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الاستعدادات لازام تسير علي قدم وساق
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رفعت ليك البوست ده من الصفحة التالته يااحمر
كمل انت بقى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباراة الساعة التاسعة مساءا

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*البوست احمر مكه اعطاه لك امانه لان المريخ في دار احمر مكه 
وهو لديه اشغال كثير المهم باذن الله الواحد القهار منتصرين يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ المتوقعة

الحضري


ليما....باسكال....ضفر....نجم الدين

   

 الشغيل....قلق

 

 الباشا....العجب.....رمضان عجب
 
 

كليتشي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

ان شاء الله دايما عريس
*

----------


## farandakas

*

منتصرين باذن الله
وان شاءالله يااحمر مكة بوست فاتحة خير على الزعيم  
*

----------


## farandakas

*​وحدنا معاك ماقبل المباراة بنص ساعة عشان بعد داك الرجفة بتذيد 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحمد لله نحن رفجه ما في من الدخول تشجيع علي طول 

*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*منتصرين باذن الله 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

كأس الكونفدرالية 2012م

الجولة الرابعة

(المجموعة الأولي)

المكان: أستــــــــاد شندى

الزمان : 16 سبتمبر 2012م الساعة الثامنة بتوقيت السودان

القناة الناقلة: الجزيرة +10
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*  مواعيد  المباراة   على حسب مزاج  الجزيرة الرياضية   http://www.aljazeerasport.net/Services/Schedule/EPGWeek.aspx
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					










آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ مييييييييييييييييين يااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  رب
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يااااااااااااااااااااااارب نصرك


*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*ياجماعة افتونا الساعة الثامنة ولا التاسعة
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*بالتوفيق للزعيم ان شاء الله
احمد الباشا ده مابنجح في الارتكاز
الوسط المهاجم هي الاخانه الوحيده النجح فيها 
ان شاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواخلاص
					

ياجماعة افتونا الساعة الثامنة ولا التاسعة



 على حسب مزاج  الجزيرة الرياضية   http://www.aljazeerasport.net/Services/Schedule/EPGWeek.aspx
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					



ان شاء الله دايما عريس



القاتل البارد هو عريس الليلة بمشيئة الله تعالي

*

----------


## الدسكو

*ان شاء الله ساكواها يعود بهدفين تخصص
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*اللهم انصــــــر المريخ يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ان شاء الله ساكواها يعود بهدفين تخصص



قلبي يحدثني انه من يفعلها اليوم....
بالتوفيق ياشباب....

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

منتصرين باذن الله 
بالجمبة 

الله يستر ياسامرين 



:waba3din:معاك يااحمر مازيمبى 
*

----------


## سامرين

*باذن الواحد القهار منصورين 
وفى دار جعل متصدرين
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

باذن الواحد القهار منصورين 
وفى دار جعل متصدرين




إن شاء الله . . . نصرك المؤزر  يااااااا  رب
*

----------


## مناوي

*اللهم انر المريخ اليوم وغداً ان شاء الله يارب 

*

----------


## سانتو

*انصرنا يارب
                        	*

----------


## wael uk

* نصرك المؤزر يااااااا رب
*

----------


## farandakas

*

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب نصرك 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*النصر   لنا   أنشاء  الله
*

----------


## najma

*اللهم نسألك النصر
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اللهم آمين
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يا شباب والله يادوب جيت 

الكورة الساعة كم بالضبط
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*

فى اتصال هاتفى فى قناة النيلين الان من محمد فضل الله من داخل استاد شندى 
اشتباكات بين جمهور المريخ وجمهور شندى وفض الاشتباك بواسطة الشرطة 
وربنا يستر 
*

----------


## farandakas

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

يا شباب والله يادوب جيت 

الكورة الساعة كم بالضبط








الساعة 9 
*

----------


## سامرين

*الكوره الساعه التاسعه يااستاذ نادر
*

----------


## fanan

*اصابه ثمانيه من مشجعى نادى المريخ وتم نقلهم للمستشفى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بداية الاستديو التحليلى للمباراة على القناة العاشرة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*سامر العمرابى من داخل استاد شندى :

30 حافلة نقلت انصار المريخ لشندى 
اكثر من 8 مشجعين اصيبوا من جماهير المريخ بعد الحصب بالحجارة من قبل جمهور الاهلى وتم نقلهم للمستشفى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*محمد موسى قبل المباراة بدقائق :
اتمنى الشفاء للمصابين 
المريخ بمن حضر والمباراة مصيرية
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*استبعاد مسلم الطيب فى اللحظات الاخيره بعد ان تبين ان لديه بطاقتين صفراويتين
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم انصر الزعيم يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآرب
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*نصرك يارب
*

----------


## سامرين

*يااااااااااااااااارب ..نصرك العزيز
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بداية المباراة والتمنيات بفوز الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*طمنونا كيف الامور ماشه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*20 د وتعادل بدون اهداف
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الاخبار يا شباب طمنونا
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*ادووونا رابط شغال يا جماااااااااااااعة
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*رابط يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الاداء كيف؟
                        	*

----------


## najma

*لو سمحتو يا شباب راااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط سريييييييييع يادوب جيت
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحمدلله الدوام خلص نحلق نشوفها في البيت منتصرين انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*المريخ كيييييييييييييييييف
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لاعبى المريخ بره الشبكه وريكاردو يلبع بمهاجم واحد
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يبدو ان هناك شى ما فى تشكيلة المريخ وربنا يستر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يلا يا الشغيل شد حيلك
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*سيطرة مريخية دون فعالية
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللعب بمهاجم واحد ونجم الدين فى الطرف اليمين من سلبيات الجهاز الفنى
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*http://listentosudan.com/sudasite/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B0%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B1%D9%

   ا
8A%D8%A7%D8%B6%D9%8A%D8%A9-104/listentosudan-com.html
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*اتصبرو بالرشاشة يوسف
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*42 د والنتيجة تعادل سلبى
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*بدأ الاهلى مضطربا ولكن يكتسب الثقه مع مرور الوقت ... وهذا ليس فى المصلحة ...
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*فرصة مريخية ضائعة
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يا رب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*زكريا ناصيو ومخالفة كبيره مع نجم الدين وينال كرت اصفر

زمن مضاف دقيقه واحده
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*منذ بداية المباراااااااة و التحرش ظاااااااااااهر على نجم الدين و فى اكثر من كورة مشتركة حتى تمت أصابته بالفعل ..
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبى
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ربنا يستر من الحكم ده شكلو صلاح ادريس مهمشرو الله لاتريحو
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*انتهاء الشوط الاول سلبيا مؤشر خطير
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الايتديو التحليلى زكريا ناصف كان يستحق الطرد
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مريخ لا يشبه المريخ فى الشوط الاول متباعد الخطوط باصات مقطوعة ارسال طويل هجوم بلا فعالية

*

----------


## اسماعيل

* اقترح تغيير قلق 

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

رابط يا شباب



http://www.watch-kora.com/p/ch5.html
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

مريخ لا يشبه المريخ فى الشوط الاول متباعد الخطوط باصات مقطوعة ارسال طويل هجوم بلا فعالية




2222222222222222

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الفريق يحتاج لمهاجم ثانى فى الشوط الثانى اذا داير يحقق الفوز
                        	*

----------


## khalid tawfig

*الشوط الاول انتهي البنهي لينا توتر الاعصاب شنو؟ 

*

----------


## سانتو

*الله يسهل
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*ان شاء الله جات سليمة لنجم الدين
*

----------


## سانتو

*باذن الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*زين العابدين عبدالله, 
Azmi shosh, 
الأبيض ضميرك, 
احمرجارح, 
اسماعيل, 
ezzeo, 
حسن بدري, 
khalid tawfig, 
mamoun15, 
Mohamed Eisa, 
سانتو, 
سامرين, 
عبد العظيم حاج عمر, 
عبدالله الليبي, 
wael uk, 
ود الباقر, 
طارق حامد
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بداية الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*نصرك ياااااااااااااااااااااااعزيز
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*نحتاج للحلول ياعجب
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*الله عليك ياحضرى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحضرى ينقذ المريخ من هدف محقق
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*حارس العرين الامين
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*نصرك يا كريم

اللهم ثبت اقدام لاعبى المريخ يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*مخالفة للاهلى حمودة
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الحمد لله جات سليمة
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*تماس للمريخ ومعادة للاهلى
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*تماس للمرة التالتة للاهلى والله يستر
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*بداية للاهلى قوية وين اولادنا
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يا رب
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*امامية للمريخ ومقطوعة
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*بداية سيئة الله يستر
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يا ريكو منتظر شنو
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*اين المريخ الذى هزم الخرطوم 3 ...... 7/صفر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نجم الدين وقلق والشغيل
خارج الشبكة تماما

*

----------


## سانتو

*الله يستر المريخ غايب تماما
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*اصبح المهاجم الثانى ضروريا الان يا ريكاردو
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*من احمد الباشا وتماس للمريخ ليما
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*شكل المريخ لا يسر
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*أعطينااااااااااااااااااااااااهم الثقة التى هم أصلا فاقدنها وجايين يرجفوووووووو........
*

----------


## سانتو

*خطيرة وتمرير خاطئة من الباشا وركنية
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*محاولة من ليما وفى الاوت
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لاعبى المريخ يتوقفون عن اللعب
وكلتشى بره اللعب

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ماذا ينتظر ريكاردو مع هذا اللعب العقيم
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*رمضان عجب ومقطوعة وباسكال طويلة فى الاوت ورمضان عجب على الارض
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*المريخ متباعد الخطوط ولا يوجد لعب ممرحل وباصات قصيرة

*

----------


## khalid tawfig

*يا اخوانا لاعبين المريخ ديل جو شندي دي كداري مع الاولتراس ولا شنو؟ 
ايه اللعب الميت ده ... ربنا يستر

*

----------


## سانتو

*الاهلى شندى ينتفض
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*تماتس للمريخ ونجم
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*اخر للاهلى والكورة فى وسط الملعب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*55 د واداء سلبى
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*خطرة والله ستر من فارس معكوسة وتضيع من منتصر ربيع
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لعب يدعو للحسرة وكان الذى امامى ليس المريخ

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*المدرب يمكن يكون سارح وين المساعدين
*

----------


## سانتو

*المريخ نايم
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*فارس عبدالله من الاهلى
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*المزيع الجبان بقول وركلة جزاء للاهلى
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*التشجيع باسم لاعب واحد يضر بباقى الفريق 
*

----------


## سانتو

*مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*بديلا لرمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*معكوسة من كلتش ولاتجد احد
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*الاهلى منتظم الخطوط
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*اينما وجدت الكرة تجد لاعب من الاهلى
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*سكواها فى الطريق الى الدخول
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*وهجمة خطرة للمريخ تضيع من عجب
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*الدقيقة 21
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*سكواها بديل لفيصل عجب
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*الاهلى وخطرة الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*سكواها بدلا من العجب فى الدقيقة 65
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*كلتشى يضيع اخطر كرة
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*خطا للاهلى وحمودة للتنفيز
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*خطاء من سكواها مع فريد
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*حمودة وباسيرو على التنفيز
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*لا المريخ فى اسواء حالاته
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*لياقة الالتراس اقوى من اللعيبة
*

----------


## ezzeo

*الله يستر من الحكم ده...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## KING1

*النتيجة يا شباب
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*ان شاء الله يا رب تعادل تعادل تعادل
*

----------


## ezzeo

*الله يستر من الحكم المغربى  ده...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون ليما
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون من ليما
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*ليما ليما ليما ليما
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*والله ................. حرقتو اعصابا 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر.
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*75 د والزعيم متقدم بهدف ليما
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك.
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الاعصاب بردت والحمد لله 
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*نصرك يا رب 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*والله الليلة بعد ده لو غلبو خمسة ما نافعين دى فضيحة شنو دى
عليكم الله ده فريق داير يشيل الكاس يتعولق اهيلى شندى

*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك لا إله إلا أنت إستغفرك وأتوب إليك.
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*ما اطول الزمن الباقى
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الحضرى عايز كرت عشان ما يمشى انجولا
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

الحمدلله



 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الحمد لله على كل شئ ... قووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*والله ديل ما بطمنو الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*85 د وهدف للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*نصرك اللهم


*

----------


## اسماعيل

*يا الله هدف ضائع
*

----------


## ezzeo

*يااااااااااا رب تسترنا من الحكم ده 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تشتيت تشتيت المريخ خايف ياناس
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم 
يارب العباد نصر 
الفوز للزعيم المريخ ولفتية المريخ
اللهم انصرهم اليوم علي اهلي شندي 
باذن الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياكلتشي ياااااخ خلصنا
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*رعووووووووووووووووونة من كلتشئ ...هدف لا يضيع ..!!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمدلله من قبل ومن بعد
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*المذيع قال كلتشى مركب مرايات ورا وقدام 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جميع المشجعين الذين اصيبو قبل بداية المباراة عادو الان جميعا الاستاد وهم في أتم  صحة وعافية والحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الهدف سببه كلتشى بحرفنة ما عادية
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*جماهير الجلافيط ظهرت 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ما دايرين 
هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*انظروااا عظمة داااااااااااااااااااااار ؟؟؟؟؟ فكوووووووووووونا 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الحمد لله ع الهدف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمدلله رب العالمين
تاكد صعود المريخ الى المربع الذهبي بجدارة
ننتظر الزبون في القلعة الحمراء لتأكيد الصدارة
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر حمدا كثيرا يليق بجلالك وعظمة سلطانك
شكرا اولتراس المريخ فانتم وقود هذا النصر
شكرا لاعبي المريخ فقد كنتم نعم الرجال شكرًا الجهاز الفني
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*عواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااليق اللييييييييييييييييييييييييييق

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبرووووووووووووووكين بالتاهل
                        	*

----------


## khalid tawfig

*الحمد لله احيراً

*

----------


## KING1

*الف مبروك النقاط رغم انها اتت قيصرية
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لوايييييييييق !!!!
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اهلى شندى لو شدو حيلهم حناخدهم معانا

*

----------


## khalid tawfig

*فلنرفع القبعات احتراماً للكوكي (الداهية) وفرقته الطموحة

*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*الف مبروك للزعيم 
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جميع المشجعين الذين اصيبو قبل بداية المباراة عادو الان جميعا الاستاد وهم في أتم  صحة وعافية والحمدلله



النصر يهدى اليهم هؤلاء الشجعان 


*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الذي منحنا أول بطاقة تأهل
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الحمد لله والشكر لله. 

مبروك التأهل.. بعد معاناة. 
اهلي شندي يشد حيلو مع الجلافيط والحرب إن شاء الله تكون بيناتم.. والهمشرة والدجل والشعوذة بيناتم. 
يجيبوا النقاط الستة من الجلافيط والإنتر والزعيم إن شاء الله ما حيقصر معاهم حينفض ليهم الجلافيط. 

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*اجمل الفرح هو الذى ياتى بعد المعاناة و الرهق والعنت
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*اللاعب الدعيع صاحب اخلاق رفيعة 
قدم امنياته للمريخ بمواصلة المشوار
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*مبروك للزعيم 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*سامى العمرابى :

اولتراس المريخ يستحقون الاشادة والتقدير اولا للتشجيع المستمر وثانيا لانهم ارسوا كيفية الحب لفريقهم عندما حضروا لشندى مشيا على الاقدام
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبرووووووووووووووك !!!
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الرشيد المهدية :
جمهور المريخ اثبت انه واعى وفاهم لانهم لم يلتفتوا لما حدث من جماهير الاهلى وتفرغوا لتشجيع ومساندة الفريق
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الرشيد المهدية يا رائع يا صادق يا امين .
قال كلمات جميلة فى حق الزعيم .
ثم هنأ الفريق ككل .
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الألتراس يستحقون التهنئة الخالصة بحق .
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خروج انتركلوب نهائيا والفرصة الثانيه بين الاهلى والهلال ونتمناها اهلاويه خاصة اذا لعب لاعبى الاهلى كما لعبوا مع المريخ اليوم
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الإخوة فى المنبر, مبرووووك النصر . 
وتصبحون على خير
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يبقوا رجال ويلعبوا مع الهلال بنفس الطريقه
وياخدوا منه 3 نقاط ومن الانتر 3 نقاط يعملوا 9
ونحن نفرم ليهم الرشاريش ويظلوا فى نقاطهم ال 8
ويصعد اهلى شندى معانا والرشاريش خشمهم ملح ملح !!
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك   الثلاثه   نقاط  
*

----------


## الشمشار

*مبروووووووووووووووووك علي الحلف كلتشي ده ورانا الهندسه ماشاء الله باص لولبي عامل نصف دائره مع مربع شبه مستطيل كده في شكل مثلث متساوي الاضلاع 
يا ليما هاك جيب قوون وليما ذاااااااااتو جريمه 
تووووووووووووف 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووك ياصفوه 
مبرووووووك الالتراس رجال اولاد رجال 
مبروووووووووك مبروووووووووووك مبروووووووووووووووك 
دمنا السال بره  الميدان 
شلنا ديتو قون ولا احلي الاقوان 
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*والله المريخ في الشوط الاول قم مباراة تكتيكية عالية وفي التاني انتفض الاهلي باستخدم الجمهور زائد المهاجم الصريح وتدارك ريكاردو الموقف سريع وادخل مصعب وساكواها وفعلا غيرو الاستراتيجية .......المهم الف مبروك التاهل وما يستاهل الاهل انو يخرج ان شاء الله يمشي معانا
                        	*

----------


## يوسف ابوزيد

*مبروووك التلاته نقاط والتأهل وتهنئة خاصة لجوارح المريخ
(الألترااااس ) الذين ضربوا أروع الأمثال في معني الولاء  
*

----------

